

How to hire salespeople for your startup - ezl
http://ezliu.com/blog/how-to-hire-salespeople-for-a-startup/

======
businessleads
Some of this was useful. Thanks. It's fun to hate on Hotmail users, but
perhaps the person's ported over to Gmail and just uses their old hotmail
handle because they saw no reason to change. I'm not sure that filter is any
more legitimate than one that would include AOL or Yahoo.

~~~
ezl
I don't think its a particularly awesome filter.

I said "hotmail" but what i really mean is "any free service OTHER than
gmail". I understand if you have myname@mydomain.com

Outside of that though, I use google docs and spreadsheets a lot, and less
friction to get people i work with to use the tools i use is a good thing.

------
robdoherty2
Very interesting article. Thanks for sharing.

Anyone have advice about salaries/commisions for salespeople in startups? Will
candidates expect to earn less relative to larger, more established companies?

